# Upload von Mixen bei Soundcloud legal ?



## MasterFreak (4. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute, 
ich wollt nur ganz kurz wissen ob der upload von Mixen bei Soundcloud legal ist !?
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Thallassa (4. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, jeder machts und an sich ist es eher ne legale Grauzone, man hat ja nicht das ganze Lied geupped (im Normalfall) somit bloß eine Preview oder was auch immer geupped, zudem ist es ja eigentlich auch gute promo für die Künstler, die im Set mit dabei sind. Machen doch auch die großen.
Was willstn uppen, ich schätze mal NU-Style Hardstyle? Oder Oldschool? Oldschool würde mich nämlich interessieren


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Januar 2012)

Hi jo klar Hardstyle etwas neueren  
Hab nen Fetten mix gemacht wollt schon seit 2 Jahren n set uploaden aber mir hast nie gefallen und heut hab ich eins gemacht und wollt einfach mal schaun wie es ankommt


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

SoundCloud | Legal => " Am I allowed to upload any audio & music file to my account?
You may upload *your originally created audio and/or music files to which you hold all appropriate permissions and rights*. If you're not sure if you have all necessary rights, please review our terms of use and community guidelines below"

Ein Mix ist da mit Sicherheit nicht "originally created" genug. Ein Lied mit nem kurzen Melodiesample + der Rest von Dir selber erstelle vielleicht schon eher, wobei selbst da normalerweise die Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers nötig ist, zB Tone Loc nutzte für seinen Hit "Wild Thing" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=387ZDGSKVSg&ob=av2e nen Gitarrenriffs von ich glaub Van Halen und zahlte dafür 500$ oder so an das Management von Van Halen. 


Du wirst zwar vermutlich keine Strafe kriegen oder so was, aber ich würd es sein lassen. FALLS Du nämlich mit dem Kram Aufsehen erregen solltest, wird es vltl dann doch kritisch, da man dir "vorwerfen" kann, dass Du damit em Ende Profit machst - und sei es "nur", weil Du damit dann vlt bei Parties in Deiner Region als DJ Jobs bekommst


Bei youtube zb ist das anders, denn hat youtube sich mit den Labels auf eine Zahlung geeignigt, und für die Fälle, die dem Label/Band nicht zugestimmt haben, wird das Video halt glöscht.


----------



## Sesfontain (4. Januar 2012)

machs einfach. wenn das material nicht copyrightet ist, ist alles 100% legal, entdeckt soundcloud was, wird der mix gesperrt, und wenns nichts entdeckt und du keine copyrights hast, dann stört das auch niemanden 

achja, generell lieber auf mixcloud hochladen, bei soundcloud hast du sehr wenig speicherplatz für mixes


----------



## bingo88 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mich damit mal ausgiebiger beschäftigt und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen (da ich Coversongs machen wollte):
Nach dem deutschen Urheberrecht ist es erlaubt, einen Song *unverändert* zu covern (wobei unverändert mal wieder schwammig ist). Allerdings kann die GEMA unabhängig davon Lizenzgebühren für die Verwendung des Songs verlangen, sofern es sich um ein GEMA-verwaltetes Stück handelt!

Grundsätzlich liegt es aber am jeweiligen Rechteinhaber, wie er mit solchen Sachen umgeht. Bei Youtube gibt es ja diese Content ID Geschichte. Da kann der Rechteinhaber festlegen, was mit erkannten Stücken passieren soll (Sperren, Werbung, Hinweis anzeigen, etc.). Was bei den meisten Plattformen allerdings üblich ist: Mehrmaliger Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht führt in der Regel zur Kontensperrung!

Ich meine, ich habe in einem FAQ einer dieser Seite auch mal gelesen, dass Coversongs ausdrücklich nicht erlaubt waren. Kann mich da jetzt aber auch irren...


----------

